# New TT Mk2 pics.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Audiforum Ingolstadt.*


























































Hans


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Hans,

Did you take these pictures? Too much light and you can't see the lines on the light coloured TTs.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Hey Hans,
> 
> Did you take these pictures? Too much light and you can't see the lines on the light coloured TTs.


No, only found them on the web.

Hans.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Why have they left part of the old grille between the 4 rings :? 
Germany the land of ideas, :idea: lets recycle some old badges from the breaker's yard :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

You're right. that's a bit weird. Perhaps it's to coordinate with the lower grilles, around the fog lights.


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

from DTM in Hockenheim:

3.2 DSG black 18"

http://www.pixum.de/viewalbum/?id=2084315

Greeting from Germany
PauliMAXX


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Paulimaxx said:


> from DTM in Hockenheim:
> 
> 3.2 DSG black 18"
> 
> ...


Greetings Germany 

That car looks stunning 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> That car looks stunning 8)


 :wink: awesome is it not. :lol:

Hans.


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

If you see the new TT on Fotos an then you can see the TT in "real life":

belive me or not -> two different cars !!!

In "real life" the new tt is amazing 

Greeting form the "Schwarzwald" (Blackforest)
PauliMAXX


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Looks like a trip to Ingolstadt, or maybe Audi Forum at Munich airport will have something


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Thats the one im getting!!!!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> Looks like a trip to Ingolstadt, or maybe Audi Forum at Munich airport will have something


Will the London Audi Forum be getting one soon, I wonder?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a trip to Ingolstadt, or maybe Audi Forum at Munich airport will have something
> ...


No, they don't sell enough in this country :roll:


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

That actually looks very nice... Black with red inside.. And those back seats seem like they can fit actual people maybe?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Those piccies are lovely. I have come to the conclusion with this new mk2, if you get the right colour, wheels and twin pipes it will be spot on possibly.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Those piccies are lovely. I have come to the conclusion with this new mk2, if you get the right colour, wheels and twin pipes it will be spot on possibly.


Better than your current one?


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Those piccies are lovely. I have come to the conclusion with this new mk2, if you get the right colour, wheels and twin pipes it will be spot on possibly.


What do you think are the right colours then, Dotti? I'm having real trouble choosing. :?
It's currently Dolphin Grey or Deep Sea Blue....... I think. :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

The more i see it the more i'm warming to it, no doubt it will sell very well, however hard as i try i just don't like the coorporate grill and ultimately will push me towards something else next year. :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*More Pics.*

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Iceman, could you make a "photoshop-picture" from the MK2 with the new RS4 wheels (same on the shooting brake, and availeble in 2006 november) :roll: please please

thx 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Iceman, could you make a "photoshop-picture" from the MK2 with the new RS4 wheels (same on the shooting brake, and availeble in 2006 november) :roll: please please thx 8)


*Zoiets.*










Hans.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman, could you make a "photoshop-picture" from the MK2 with the new RS4 wheels (same on the shooting brake, and availeble in 2006 november) :roll: please please thx 8)
> ...


Yup! those are the only wheels a MK2 should be on, apart from black ones that is


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

TTej said:


> Yup! those are the only wheels a MK2 should be on, apart from black ones that is


I prever the one's from my sigpic.

Hans.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Iceman said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Yup! those are the only wheels a MK2 should be on, apart from black ones that is
> ...


i can see where your comming from but they'll be a nighmare to clean. although i would like to see those split and painted black. Can you do that on photoshop??? and maybe a black car aswell?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

TTej said:


> i can see where your comming from but they'll be a nighmare to clean. although i would like to see those split and painted black. Can you do that on photoshop??? and maybe a black car aswell?


Ok made a very quick shop, it's not perfect but never the less.










Hans.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman, could you make a "photoshop-picture" from the MK2 with the new RS4 wheels (same on the shooting brake, and availeble in 2006 november) :roll: please please thx 8)
> ...


Very nice, Iceman.

Without a doubt the best mkII wheels.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Thats the ones I'll be going for 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx Iceman !! :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Iceman said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > i can see where your comming from but they'll be a nighmare to clean. although i would like to see those split and painted black. Can you do that on photoshop??? and maybe a black car aswell?
> ...


LOL i like it, thankyou Iceman even if you say its a quick shop, i think that looks great.

DOnt recon they do that from the factory.

Imagine black TT, red interior, black painted split rims, red calipers. and maybe Angel Eyes! now that would look cool. :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

How about a pink one Iceman? :lol: Imagine the price that would fetch on Ebay. 50 grand, easy. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

only if it had qs wheels on.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> How about a pink one Iceman? :lol:


Go on please ... with the QS wheels just for me  :wink: :-*


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

TTej said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


actually, they look great on a Mk1 too ,don't they :wink:

and they are clearly easier to clean than BBS le mans style ones


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Go on please ... with the QS wheels just for me  :wink: :-*


Here you go girl. :lol:










Hans.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

but these look like 20"+


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

The QS wheels look brilliant, surely now the accepted standard for a TT?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Go on please ... with the QS wheels just for me  :wink: :-*
> ...


OH THANK YOU DADDA [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

WTF - PINK!

wheels work tho.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks fab doesn't it 8)  . And it meets Toshy's approval of the QS WHEELS  :lol: :wink:


----------

